# [EVDL] camping at the charging station



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

rather, charging at the campgrounds:

Here in the beautiful Daytona Beach area, campgrounds abound. On my way back from a client today in my Gizmo EV, I stopped in and parlayed with the campground clerk. I told her of the interest in using the facilities. Her primary answer was "I have no problem with that, but it's not in the computer" and then offered to pass my card along to the regional manager for a more effective analysis.

She showed me the outlets, a pair of 20a 110v on one side and a 30 amp on the other, but could not tell me if it was 220v or 110v, so I'm guessing 110v. The outlet was two prongs in an inverted V shape with the ground lug below. She also noted that her "big monster" spaces have 50 amp service, with four prongs, so I'm guessing that's 220v.

She also noted that the owner of this particular campground has a chain of forty or so camping spots up the east coast of the United States with a couple inland in some place called Texas, I think. She suggested that if it goes in the computer, it goes everywhere.

I now await a call-back from the next level of management, and I'm hoping that he has as much a positive attitude as this particular clerk. This campground is about 2 miles from me, so it's unlikely that I'll use it, but for an emergency charge it would be great to know it's there.

fred
daytona beach, fl
Gizmo EV
Xebra EV
WAW velomobile HPV




_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about parking meter style charging. You put quarters in for a given
amount (time) of charge? These could be anywhere; at the campgrounds,
parking lot's, restaurants, shopping locations, where ever. GFCI protected
outlets, 120v, 20 amps would provide opportunity charging for most of us.
You could even safely provide a breaker reset button on the side so a user
could tweek his charging to as high a level as possible without fear of
loosing power. Reset and adjust until you find a the best charging level.

Dave Cover, looking for opportunities everywhere



> fred <[email protected]x> wrote:
> 
> > rather, charging at the campgrounds:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> She showed me the outlets, a pair of 20a 110v on one side and a 30 amp on
> the other, but could not tell me if it was 220v or 110v, so I'm guessing
> 110v. The outlet was two prongs in an inverted V shape with the ground lug
> below. She also noted that her "big monster" spaces have 50 amp service,
> with four prongs, so I'm guessing that's 220v.


The standard 30A outlet at RV parks (looks like what your describing) is
110V, often called a "trailer outlet/trailer plug" at hardware
stores/Walmart/etc.

The standard 50A outlet is a NEMA 14-50, which is also a pseudo EV
standard. It is a 220V outlet.




_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> How about parking meter style charging. You put quarters in for a given
> amount (time) of charge? These could be anywhere; at the campgrounds,
> parking lot's, restaurants, shopping locations, where ever.

I don't think they have this type of hardware in the US at this time.
I do know that 20 years ago a lot of houses in England had coin operated
meters. You'd be sitting there watching the telly when <click> the lights
go out. Usually followed by "Damn, anybody got 50p?"



_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> "dave cover" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >How about parking meter style charging. You put quarters in for a given
> >amount (time) of charge? These could be anywhere; at the campgrounds,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some RV parks are already listed on www.evchargernews.com 
-- go there, and enter "rv park" in the Google search bar.

We have listed RV parks that EV drivers have actually used, and
reported good experience. Some RV parks are not EV-friendly (some
even EV-hostile!), so we don't try to list every RV park, just those
that have proven EV-friendly.

If more RV parks are determined to be EV friendly, especially if they
have actually been used, fill out the form at
http://www.evchargernews.com/chargerform.txt
and send it in. Attaching a few photos would be good.

I've charged EV1s and RAV4 EVs at several RV parks, using their 14-50
receptacles and a portableized charger.

Tom Dowling
www.evchargernews.com

and
www.evchargermaps.com



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Neon John
Sent: Thursday, July 17, 2008 1:15 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] camping at the charging station

On Wed, 16 Jul 2008 11:36:13 -0400, "dave cover" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >How about parking meter style charging. You put quarters in for a
> given
> ...


----------

